# rare footage of Easy E dippin his green 63 HT



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

a real compton legend R.I.P  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N9xcteWId0U&mode=related&search=


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Easy is a G


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

TTT NICE!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

oh snap! them 14's?? :0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 11 2007, 09:07 PM~8087290
> *oh snap! them 14's??  :0
> *


dont matter 13's or 14's he still kept it real with them 20's ( notice the 520's' :biggrin: )


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

pretty coo


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Had the priveledge to meet Eazy once..he was cool. I'll bang his muzik any time over whats out now. 

Good video..real good.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2007, 08:55 AM~8088446
> *Had the priveledge to meet Eazy once..he was cool. I'll bang his muzik any time over whats out now.
> 
> Good video..real good.
> *


AND YA KNOW THAT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jun 11 2007, 11:39 PM~8087080
> *a real compton legend  R.I.P
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N9xcteWId0U&mode=related&search=
> *


I HAD THIS FOOTAGE FROM LIL EAZY'S DOCUMENTARY HE MADE. MY HOMEBOY THAT WAS HEAVY ON COKE STOLE A SHIT LOAD OF VIDEOS FROM ME AND THIS WAS ONE OF THEM :tears:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS LITTLE I WANTED A JERRY CURL SO THAT I COULD BE LIKE THE O/Gs IN THE HOOD. MY MAMMA AND AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE. THEY WAS LIKE BOY YOU KNOW YOU AINT GON' TAKE CARE OF THAT SHIT WITH YOUR NAPPY ASS HEAD :roflmao: IT WAS A TRIP TO SEE FOOLS WALKIN ROUND OR PLAYING B-BALL WITH A SHOWER CAP ON THEY HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

nice clip ... always loved that video


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Bad ass footage of the Godfather of gangsta rap..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I wonder who has that impala now


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Whats the name of the song playing in the beginning?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jun 12 2007, 11:43 AM~8089323
> *Whats the name of the song playing in the beginning?
> *


EASTSIDE DRAMA BY BROWNSIDE FEAT. EAZY E


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2007, 11:27 AM~8089225
> *I wonder who has that impala now
> *


DOES'NT HIS SON OWN IT NOW? :dunno:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

good vid


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

OG MTV "Making the video". Nice!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:

*July 1994*


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jun 11 2007, 11:39 PM~8087080
> *a real compton legend  R.I.P
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N9xcteWId0U&mode=related&search=
> *


WHERE'S THE FOOTAGE WHEN EAZY WAS RIDIN SHOTGUN IN THE FO'? DRESTA WAS DIPPIN IT.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2007, 10:55 AM~8089390
> *EASTSIDE DRAMA BY BROWNSIDE FEAT. EAZY E
> *


 :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

I like the white original vert 59 there all cruising in... that footage was on the box... 

that green 63 is on that video any last wordz to


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

is that a le cab n the backg ground? and whose was that that muthafucka clean too.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE*CI$CO*KID_@Jun 12 2007, 03:06 PM~8090897
> *is that a le cab n the backg ground? and whose was that that muthafucka clean too.
> *


Yea it was also in Let Me Ride too, from Individuals C.C.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

keep this shit TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SONG WERE THE VIDEO STARTS WITH EAZY E AND IT HAS A ZAPP BEAT THAT SONG IS NICE ANYONE :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

flippin a bitch on long beach blvd and alondra.

i remeber they used to be a detail shop where that vid is filmed, fridays would always be packed with lolos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

nice clip, eazy would be having a field day with all these new rappers, especially those studio gangstas :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2007, 07:19 AM~8088552
> *I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS LITTLE I WANTED A JERRY CURL SO THAT I COULD BE LIKE THE O/Gs IN THE HOOD.  MY MAMMA AND AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE.  THEY WAS LIKE BOY YOU KNOW YOU AINT GON' TAKE CARE OF THAT SHIT WITH YOUR NAPPY ASS HEAD :roflmao: IT WAS A TRIP TO SEE FOOLS WALKIN ROUND OR PLAYING B-BALL WITH A SHOWER CAP ON THEY HEAD :biggrin:
> *


I remember those dayz..fools walkin around the hood with a towel around their neck and a squirt bottle in their back pocket with neutralizer in it.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Not to take way from Eazy but heres King T's Dippin" video from '94...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc&NR=1


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jun 12 2007, 06:58 PM~8092949
> *nice clip, eazy would be having a field day with all these new rappers, especially those studio gangstas :roflmao:
> *


x2! Today's music sucks!!! most of it anyway... :uh:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

never actually met eazy but i did meet dj-quik and to me they both are westcoast legends


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 12 2007, 03:16 PM~8091363
> *WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SONG WERE THE VIDEO STARTS WITH EAZY E AND IT HAS A ZAPP BEAT THAT SONG IS NICE ANYONE :biggrin:
> *


I got eazie's greatest hits double c.d. that jam is on it i got to get the c.d. so i can remember the name of that jam


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Shit


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2007, 09:26 PM~8093130
> *I remember those dayz..fools walkin around the hood with a towel around their neck and a squirt bottle in their back pocket with neutralizer in it.
> *


AW SHIT FOOL :roflmao: YOU GOT ME ROLLIN IN HERE :roflmao: THAT THANG TICKLE ME :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

R.I.P. TO A REAL *****


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 12 2007, 05:16 PM~8091363
> *WHAT IS THE NAME OF THE SONG WERE THE VIDEO STARTS WITH EAZY E AND IT HAS A ZAPP BEAT THAT SONG IS NICE ANYONE :biggrin:
> *


I ALREADY ANSWERED THAT "?" :scrutinize:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 13 2007, 08:37 AM~8095354
> *R.I.P. TO A REAL *****
> *


IT WAS ALREADY REAL ****** IN COMPTON BEFORE E, BUT HE EXPOSED IT


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2007, 09:33 PM~8093173
> *Not to take way from Eazy but heres King T's Dippin" video from '94...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc&NR=1
> *


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT  FOOLS DON'T RIDE LIKE THAT NO MORE. WHEN I DIP THROUGH THE CITY LIKE THAT, THE HOMIES LOOK AT ME LIKE A GO'DAMN FOOL...TALKIN BOUT I'M CRAZY.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2007, 07:33 PM~8093173
> *Not to take way from Eazy but heres King T's Dippin" video from '94...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc&NR=1
> *



KAM - Peace Treaty uffin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6g1AD38P0k


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

MR. shadow---KRAZY AZZ MEXICANS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH9p2YfREfQ
PUTTIN THE SOUTH SIDE X3 ON THE MAP


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

In Traffic by Kam is tight to..


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:0 You got to BURN them greatest HITS  :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 12 2007, 07:55 PM~8093325
> *I got eazie's greatest hits double c.d. that jam is on it i got to get the c.d. so i can remember the name of that jam
> *


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 13 2007, 10:07 AM~8095815
> *:0 You got to BURN them greatest HITS   :biggrin:
> *


pssst...go to lime wire mawfucka


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CAPS GET PEELED


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 12 2007, 12:29 PM~8089607
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> July 1994
> ...


HOW CAN I GET A COPY OF THIS MAG?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Jun 12 2007, 03:25 PM~8090617
> *I like the white original vert 59 there all cruising in... that footage was on the box...
> 
> that green 63 is on that video any last wordz to
> *


maybe that's the one him and Dresta was pushin


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 13 2007, 01:48 PM~8097903
> *maybe that's the one him and Dresta was pushin
> *


I think it was....


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

*you made my day derty :biggrin: *


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

HOW DO YOU COPY VIDEOS OFF YOUTUBE??


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2007, 06:55 AM~8088446
> *Had the priveledge to meet Eazy once..he was cool. I'll bang his muzik any time over whats out now.
> 
> Good video..real good.
> *


fo real! Not no groupie or n e thing. Used to get work from eazy back in the day, the homies used to call him monkey man when he stayed off of washington and alondra in Kelly Park Hood..thats when we had Paramount craccin!!

Neva knew he would become the legend he is today. He used to drive that Suzuki Samuri for all ya'll o/g's who member dat!


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jun 13 2007, 10:22 AM~8095547
> *MR. shadow---KRAZY AZZ MEXICANS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH9p2YfREfQ
> PUTTIN THE SOUTH SIDE X3 ON THE MAP
> *






:roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jun 14 2007, 12:28 AM~8101185
> *:roflmao:    :thumbsdown:
> *


I AGREE. THE LOWS ARE OK BUT THE VIDEO SUCKS


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 14 2007, 12:23 AM~8101156
> *fo real! Not no groupie or n e thing. Used to get work from eazy back in the day, the homies used to call him monkey man when he stayed off of washington and alondra in Kelly Park Hood..thats when we had Paramount craccin!!
> 
> Neva knew he would become the legend he is today. He used to drive that Suzuki Samuri for all ya'll o/g's who member dat!
> *


DID YOU KNOW TWEEDY BIRD LOC?


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

ME ON HANDY'S LOT IN '94


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Kam video was cool. Nice rides.. 



Eazy E clip was :thumbsup: :thumbsup: that 63 was niiiiiceeeeee..


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 14 2007, 07:33 AM~8102466
> *DID YOU KNOW TWEEDY BIRD LOC?
> *


Nah neva knew Tweety Bird Loc, knew cat, kilo, and a few of that clique that hung together. We was over the hump in Paramount used to go over there to get work....
Like I said thats when Compton was off the hook you could lose your life easily going down Atlantic Drive


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

i know im just a youngsta and all, but i remember the first time i heard eazy. it was friday night and my uncle popped in a cd of eazy he told me to listen to that real muthaphuckin g's joint. after that i fell in love w/ his music that's all i listen to today


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 14 2007, 09:00 PM~8106861
> *i know im just a youngsta and all, but i remember the first time i heard eazy. it was friday night and my uncle popped in a cd of eazy he told me to listen to that real muthaphuckin g's joint. after that i fell in love w/ his music that's all i listen to today
> *


I HAD THE ALBUM OF NWA AND AFTER THAT IT WAS CASSETTES :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jun 14 2007, 10:19 PM~8105521
> *ME ON HANDY'S LOT IN '94
> 
> 
> ...


i remember rollin by handy's when i was a kid and always seeing a gang of lolos parked their, usually on friday evennings and saturdays, that was the spot.


i beleive thats when they had compton hydrualics up the street across from brothers of the sun club house.

the good ol days.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

eazy really put it down, i always like the ez duz it tape, and him on NWA -str8 outta compton,100 miles and runnin, nwa and the posse and niggas4life.

the albums that started it all.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Eazy E is the Shit !!! and he was a real G' not like most of the rappers out now and days talking bout shit they never seen or done........


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

Hey Dirt,, tell us more!!! I'm so interested what you guys got to say.
Easy E is a legend, period.

I was born in 78, so I woz just 12 when gangsta rap really appeared on the scene in Australia. I remember the NWA albums were getting campaigned to be banned, i think it was their n!ggaz4life album that made the laws in Australia change to enforce the Parental Supervision Advised stickers on the cd'z and they tried to ban them altogether.

I remember my parents going thru my tapes looking for any NWA stuff LOL. I couldn't afford any back then, but there woz a mini underground of dudes like me trading tapes, LOL.

Only radio that would play rap with swearing back then was community radio stations late at night. I remember I had all the latest rap on cassette and then ppl be spinning out when things got commercial like "bust a move" by young mc and i knew the words, LOL.

Dirt - tell us some more about LA back around that time...


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> I HAD THE ALBUM OF NWA AND AFTER THAT IT WAS CASSETTES :biggrin:
> [/quote/]
> 
> thats what it's all about. just chillin back listenin to eazy rip shit up. i like "it's on" off of that 187Um killa album. real muthaphuckin g's & it's on = the two best diss songs in history imo


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

:angel: 11523 :angel:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

A RARE NWA CLIP 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7Gy2hFvWzUc


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 16 2007, 12:07 PM~8116370
> *A RARE NWA CLIP
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7Gy2hFvWzUc
> *


 what is the name of the song playin on that?
i have that eazy-e life and timez or whatever, thats where this clip comes from or atleast its on the dvd.


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steeko_@Jun 15 2007, 08:41 PM~8114231
> *Hey Dirt,, tell us more!!!  I'm so interested what you guys got to say.
> Easy E is a legend, period.
> 
> ...



Not too much to tell...I am pretty sure it G's on here that have better stories than mine, they just layin in the cut  

Like I said earlier the homies used to cop from Eazy way back and we would all pitch in so the sack would be bigger, and since I kicked in the most amount I got to ride along with the big homies Joker and Loc (RIP) to cop.

I was about 17 and remember pullin up to his house and he had a Suzuki Samurai parked on the front lawn with a smoker detailing it. I remember going into this room connected to the garage and the big homies was like "Whats up monkey man" and he kinda laughed it off. The room was filled bout 1/2 way up the wall to the ceiling full of car stereo's that cluckers had brought him and he was like "ya'll wanna get one of these Alpines"
This was when I think he had them underground tapes out and in fact seems like Mix Master Spade (RIP) and Mix Master Ken (local CPT rappers) was more popular than him @ the time.

I was growing up in the dope game, and he was doing his thing in the rap game, and seems like he was hitting the same females I was hitting. It wasn't unusual that we would cross paths @ some skeezers house. Glad I never caught nothing "*God is good"* feel me??

He is a legend and put Gangsta/Reality Rap on the map.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

thanx for the info Dirt..
it's not very often you get to hear from someone that was around back then and was part of what was happening.

Articles in magazines and what you read on websites just isnt' the same as someone's real life recollection.

thanx for sharing


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steeko_@Jun 17 2007, 09:23 PM~8123741
> *thanx for the info Dirt..
> it's not very often you get to hear from someone that was around back then and was part of what was happening.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 16 2007, 01:16 PM~8116660
> *Not too much to tell...I am pretty sure it G's on here that have better stories than mine, they just layin in the cut
> 
> Like I said earlier the homies used to cop from Eazy way back and we would all pitch in so the sack would be bigger, and since I kicked in the most amount I got to ride along with the big homies Joker and Loc (RIP) to cop.
> ...


THAT'S REAL RAP RIGHT THERE CANNON...OH YEAH! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

> > I HAD THE ALBUM OF NWA AND AFTER THAT IT WAS CASSETTES :biggrin:
> > [/quote/]
> >
> > thats what it's all about. just chillin back listenin to eazy rip shit up. i like "it's on" off of that 187Um killa album. real muthaphuckin g's & it's on = the two best diss songs in history imo
> ...


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Jun 18 2007, 10:06 PM~8131869
> *boy in '88 i put my first amp in a car and first thing i bumped was eazy duz it...no more ?? was my shit....um a go get me a raider hat tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah! oh and not to get too off topic but i like that shit eazy did w/ bone thugz-n-harmony, fo tha love of $..."standin on tha corner straight slangin rocks, awww shit here comes tha muthaphukkin cops, so i dash i ducks and i hides behind a tree, makin sure the muthaphukkas don't see me, now my fat sack of rocks hell yeah i stuffed 'em, police on my draws, i had to crawls and yeah it's still muthphukk'em, and my game is tight, tight as fuck is my game eazy muthaphukkin e or eric wright it's all the same, now ****** might trip on how i stacks my grip, i gots to have it bitch, fo tha love of the shit muthaphukkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!" i think thats how he says it :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Jun 18 2007, 11:23 PM~8132029
> *hell yeah! oh and not to get too off topic but i like that shit eazy did w/ bone thugz-n-harmony, fo tha love of $..."standin on tha corner straight slangin rocks, awww shit here comes tha muthaphukkin cops, so i dash i ducks and i hides behind a tree, makin sure the muthaphukkas don't see me, now my fat sack of rocks hell yeah i stuffed 'em, police on my draws, i had to crawls and yeah it's still muthphukk'em, and my game is tight, tight as fuck is my game eazy muthaphukkin e or eric wright it's all the same, now ****** might trip on how i stacks my grip, i gots to have it bitch, fo tha love of the shit muthaphukkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!" i think thats how he says it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steeko_@Jun 17 2007, 08:23 PM~8123741
> *thanx for the info Dirt..
> it's not very often you get to hear from someone that was around back then and was part of what was happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 16 2007, 12:07 PM~8116370
> *A RARE NWA CLIP
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7Gy2hFvWzUc
> *


what is the name of the song playin on that?

let me know


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Jun 16 2007, 11:16 AM~8116660
> *Not too much to tell...I am pretty sure it G's on here that have better stories than mine, they just layin in the cut
> 
> Like I said earlier the homies used to cop from Eazy way back and we would all pitch in so the sack would be bigger, and since I kicked in the most amount I got to ride along with the big homies Joker and Loc (RIP) to cop.
> ...


Thats crazy man, thanks for sharing....I love hearing shit like this...peace!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jun 11 2007, 10:39 PM~8087080
> *a real compton legend  R.I.P
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N9xcteWId0U&mode=related&search=
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

eazy e was the man back in the days, i still bump his shit :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 12 2007, 08:19 AM~8088552
> *I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS LITTLE I WANTED A JERRY CURL SO THAT I COULD BE LIKE THE O/Gs IN THE HOOD.  MY MAMMA AND AUNTIE WOULD'NT LET ME GET ONE.  THEY WAS LIKE BOY YOU KNOW YOU AINT GON' TAKE CARE OF THAT SHIT WITH YOUR NAPPY ASS HEAD :roflmao: IT WAS A TRIP TO SEE FOOLS WALKIN ROUND OR PLAYING B-BALL WITH A SHOWER CAP ON THEY HEAD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I wanted one too :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jun 11 2007, 10:39 PM~8087080
> *a real compton legend  R.I.P
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N9xcteWId0U&mode=related&search=
> *


:thumbsup: CPT is the place to be. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 03:50 PM~8932186
> *:thumbsup: CPT is the place to be. :biggrin:
> *


PHILLY IS ALWAYS LEFT IN THE DUST :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 4 2007, 03:06 PM~8932308
> *PHILLY IS ALWAYS LEFT IN THE DUST :tears:
> *


theres always the philly cheese steak.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 04:10 PM~8932333
> *theres always the philly cheese steak.
> *


:thumbsdown: overrated


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Oct 4 2007, 03:27 PM~8932814
> *:thumbsdown: overrated
> *


WHAT HAPPINED TO YOUR BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC..THAT WAS GETTIN GOOD. AND BLACK FOLKS DON'T EAT CHEESSTEAKS ANYWAY. THEY EAT FRIED BIRD.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

NICE


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

STRAIGHT OUTTA C O M P T O N :yes:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 4 2007, 05:49 PM~8932932
> *WHAT HAPPINED TO YOUR BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC..THAT WAS GETTIN GOOD. AND BLACK FOLKS DON'T EAT CHEESSTEAKS ANYWAY. THEY EAT FRIED BIRD.
> *


YEAH YOU RIGHT-YOU RIGHT... I'M ON ONE!


----------

